

Some thoughts on social networking services - zatkin
https://github.com/sn/sn/blob/master/THOUGHTS.md

======
dang
A blog post is not a Show HN. Please read the rules.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
zatkin
Sorry about that, thanks for making the changes.

------
gionn
Open Source social networks exists, but no-one is using them (chicken-egg
problem).

